# Audi S8



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I've owned 2 TTC 225's (the most recent was sold a couple of months ago) & i like the Audi brand, but have decided that running a Sports Car (TT) & a sensible mile muncher (V6 Mondeo) was a bit stupid, so i started looking around for a big car with a huge grin factor.

After much searching, i'm pretty much decided on an S8 (& have just put a deposit down on one). Was looking at M5's, XKR's & S Class Mercs, but the S8 appears to have them all pretty much beaten, so my mind is almost made up.

Now the problem starts, according to my local Audi Stealer, there were only about 500ish of these cars sold/sent to the UK, so thats making the task of finding one quite difficult. I want a newer, low mileage model with some mfctrs warranty as i know they are quite expensive to maintain & run. Found a handful down South (i live up North) around 2ish yrs old / 30K miles & costing between Â£26 & Â£32K. Is this about the right money?

I've also just been offered a potential motor thats a Dec 2002 52 plate (just put a deposit on it), with 10K miles, but the price is around Â£38K. This particular car is one of the very last old style models & comes with the 20" RS4 alloys. It has all the stnadard spec (which is very extensive) along with Phone Prep heated rear seats & the dipping mirrors. It is also in Avus Silver with Red Leather & Control Pack (those little extra colour coded leather inlays etc.). Now Avus Silver was a special option colour on TT's as was Red Leather & Control Pack & would have added about Â£3K to the cost of a TT, is this also the case on S8's? The red leather i'm still not sure about. It lookes quite striking with the Avus & black detail in the interior along with the dark grey wood effect inserts.

Are there any other extras that you'd get as standard on an 02 S8 that you would not get on say a 2000/01 model?

Is the Navigation Plus on the later models DVD based? & are there any other things i need to be aware of on this possible motor.

I'm really looking for some level of comfort, as Â£38K on a used car is mucho pennies & i was only really looking at spending a max of Â£30K. Most important, is the price the Stealer is asking, about right or way off the mark?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can't anwswer any of your questions, but it sounds rather nice in the spec you describe.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Price looks pretty good, Cap Clean retail is 02 (52) 10k miles Â£38900


Pretty sure the Nav is DVD based


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Out of interest Nick, what spec M5 could you get for that sort of wonga?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Out of interest Nick, what spec M5 could you get for that sort of wonga?


Having looked around at a few, an eqiv priced M5 would be at least 2yrs old & pushing 30-40K miles. Plus the spec would be nowhere near as good. To get the S8 to 400bhp, all i need to spend is about Â£600 & even on standard power of 360bhp, the S8 can hit 60 in sub 5.5 with some clocked at 5.1, so taking one up to 400bhp. it should kill M5's ;D Also got the advantage of Quattro


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Having looked around at a few, an eqiv priced M5 would be at least 2yrs old & pushing 30-40K miles. Plus the spec would be nowhere near as good. To get the S8 to 400bhp, all i need to spend is about Â£600 & even on standard power of 360bhp, the S8 can hit 60 in sub 5.5 with some clocked at 5.1, so taking one up to 400bhp. it should kill M5's ;D Also got the advantage of Quattro


Now if the S8 was available with the 4.2 450hp motor then you really could harrass M5s. 

I like the last shape A8s though - the best of the recent Audi saloon genre designs by far, and a gorgeous interior.

I presume you also discounted the idea of an S6 which has the same engine as the S8 I beleive?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Out of interest Nick, what spec M5 could you get for that sort of wonga?


Gary unfortunatley I haven't got my 'Little Black Book' at home with me...I will check tmrw at work and let you know ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Now if the S8 was available with the 4.2 450hp motor then you really could harrass M5s.
> 
> I like the last shape A8s though - the best of the recent Audi saloon genre designs by far, and a gorgeous interior.
> 
> I presume you also discounted the idea of an S6 which has the same engine as the S8 I beleive?


It is basically the same engine, but the S8 has an additional 20bhp stock & between 0.5 & 1.0 second quicker to 60 depending which figures you believe. Although it is a bigger car, the weight saving by having the Aluminium Chassis & suspension components, probably makes both the S6 & S8 a similar weight. The RS6 again, has pretty much the same engine, with the addition of 2 very sexy Turbos ;D

S6 was a consideration, but the money for a good example was about the same as an S8, so did not represent anywhere near as good value.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

A friend of my mate has the very last of the old shape S8.....with twin turbo's  and the 20" 9 spokes.
The car was collected (New) from MTM in Germany, I have been promised a run in it. ;D Can't wait. 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Out of interest Nick, what spec M5 could you get for that sort of wonga?


If you are talking trade prices you should be able to get a 2002 (51) Plate M5 with 10k miles on for Â£36000

Retail you should be able to pick up a similar car for around Â£39500

;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> A friend of my mate has the very last of the old shape S8.....with twin turbo's  and the 20" 9 spokes.
> The car was collected (New) from MTM in Germany, I have been promised a run in it. Â ;D Â Can't wait. Â 8)


The one i'm looking to buy is from the very last batch built & comes with the 20" 9 spokes (niiice). Was not aware of an MTM conversion, so please could you find out a little more & let me have some details (yum yum) ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> If you are talking trade prices you should be able to get a 2002 (51) Plate M5 with 10k miles on for Â£36000
> 
> Retail you should be able to pick up a similar car for around Â£39500
> 
> ;D


They are common as muck though  ;D so don't have the same exclusivity as an S8  ;D

At a main Stealer though, they are over Â£40K for a decent example & as with most performance cars, buying private would be far to scary (for me anyway).


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Paul,

I've been waiting on more info since my friend told me about it.
The guy is away at his other home in Spain with it. 8)

He has said that when he gets back he'll be in touch. 

Should be interesting!


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

The Sat Nav is a CD system not DVD. It only switched to DVD on the new model A8's.

The latest sat nav disc does have postcode and house numbers on them though. The only difference between this and the DVD system is that you have to swap discs between countries.

BTW I've driven an S8 in Avus with red leather, fantastic combination on an awesome car!

The only difference in spec between 2001 and 2002 that I can remember is the wheel upgrade to the 9 spoke RSTT's, I'm sure there are other small changes but nothing major. The dealership at the time told me that the Avus was a Â£1500 option. Â£38500 sounds about right to me, my old man was offered a year old one for Â£42000 last year before the new A8 was launched so Â£38500 now the new shape is out seems about right. It's a hell of a lot of car for the money and for a car that cost close to Â£60k when new, Â£38500 is a bargain Â ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The deal is pretty much done at Â£38K ;D Getting very excited now. Got the dealer to agree to put some decent locking wheel nuts on as at over Â£750 a piece , i don't fancy losing any, extra rubber mats for those mucky moments, 12 months tax & a full tank of juice.

Lining everything up for collection on Saturday the 1st November. Possibly a little more excited than i was when i picked up my 1st & 2nd TTC. Never spent this much on a motor, especially a used car.

Just got the cherished plate made up (with a little extra spacing ) so will read S8 0 PMC. Just got to hope i get used to the Red Leather. Gonna enjoy playing with all the toys & i'm lead to believe that the 10 speaker Bose set-up in the S8 sounds pretty awesome :


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations!









You'll have to take me for a spin


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Gonna enjoy playing with all the toys & i'm lead to believe that the 10 speaker Bose set-up in the S8 sounds pretty awesome :


Autocar did a test a few months back, & an Audi-Bose (I think an A8) won...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed i will Nick.

Thanks to everyone who added input & assisted me through my undecided periods. Decision is now made & Paul is a very happy teddy.

The car is probably not to most peoples taste, but i needed to combine practicality, space, luxury, safety, fun, toys & performance all in the 1 motor car & to be honest that little selection of requirements really does limit the number of available cars. I can now sell the Mondy, be happy i aint got the TT now & get all i require out of the S8.

I plan to keep the car for at least 2 years (unless a huge bonus or lottery win comes in), so i will be probably be carrying out 1 or 2 little modifications  :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice choice Paul.  you da man etc [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Can i start slagging off TT's now??  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can i start slagging off TT's now??  ;D


Well anything you say in hindsight that is not positive and totally gushing may be construed as 'slagging off' (BTW what a horrible phrase)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Well anything you say in hindsight that is not positive and totally gushing may be construed as 'slagging off' (BTW what a horrible phrase)


RAOFLMAO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Paul
Check out "tyresmoke " out some guy has just got an s8 done lots of write up's and pics .looks awesome


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Congrats on the purchase...

current plan is to pick up an S8 for the Cannonball Run next year 

there are some older ones on autotrader for 20k fully loaded.... and even some for 14k 

will be particularly interested in your thoughts when you get it...

well done ! ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Congrats on the purchase...
> 
> current plan is to pick up an S8 for the Cannonball Run next year
> 
> ...


I'll let you know what she's like. Picking the car up on Saturday (can't wait) & i will do a full report & post piccies once i've had her for a couple of days (in the off-topic forum of course )


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I'll let you know what she's like. Picking the car up on Saturday (can't wait) & i will do a full report & post piccies once i've had her for a couple of days (in the off-topic forum of course )


piccies please


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> piccies please Â


Not picking the car up until Saturday, but once i've got her i'll pop up some photos (if i can remember how to post/host photos). I'll also need to change my sig & i can't remember how to do that either.

Gonna be taking her to AMD a couple of weeks later for a re-map & Milltek, so by the end of November, she should be a 400bhp fire breathing monster  ;D


----------

